

Diwali - Sparklin
http://www.pixelonomics.com/diwali-fact-file-an-infographic/

======
blntechie
Sorry, but why it's in HN at all?

Note: I'm an Indian and I know what Diwali and how auspicious it is. But don't
see the point here in HN. Is it because it was in a startup, design.. blog?

~~~
geuis
I'm a white guy so I do find this interesting from the aspect of wanting to
know more about Diwali. But I agree, it probably shouldn't be here.

~~~
kingsidharth
I thinking being hacker is a culture. And m interested in other cultures.
(though this'd be my own)

------
Arun2009
Trivia: Deepavali is not that big a deal among the Hindus of Kerala. For us
the fire-cracker day is Vishu.

